# South Land Ranch - February Kidding about to start.....



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*South Land Ranch - 2 girls to kid today  2/9/13*

Well we are fixin to start up again -)

First will be another of our homebred does - SLR TKY Versace ( Lost Valley KW Veronica x Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa *S) She will be an almost 2 year old FF. She is bred to SLR KA Touch of King Midas (Gypsy Moon Morning Mystique x Dragonfly G Mighty King Asa *S)










Taken yesterday right after shaving her -



















Another homebred ..... SLR D WitchCraft (Dragonfly RY Wicked x J-Nels SQ Donnie) is bred to SLR KA Touch of King Midas (Gypsy Moon Morning Mystique x Dragonfly G Mighty King Asa *S)










taken 30 december - so almost a month ago - won't kid till February 8/9










Both girls out grazing last week - Witch on the left - Versace on the right










We will also have J-Nels ER Delight to kid out same weekend as Witch - but I have not shaved her. She will be a 4th freshener - twins, trips, trips before ... and is HUGE again. I will try to shave her today and get pics  She is bred to Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa *S for a repeat breeding of 2011. I had kept a doeling from the 2011 breeding - and Rogue was stolen when we moved to South Texas ... so hoping for a new doeling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You know i'm excited about these ones!!  :dance:


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Goodluck! Happy kidding!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Some cute little udders started!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh the excitement and stress of kidding time...can you truly love it and hate it at the same time?? Good luck..think pink ; )


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh i don't hate it at all .... I relieve the stress with a beer and knowing that I will be home with them when they kid


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Not the best pic - from phone - and doesn't show how wide she is across - omg!!! If she doesn't have trips again we are in trouble!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

eeekkk - couple more days for Versace .... Her Udder is already sooo big!! I am getting excited! Think double pink!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Thinking pink for you!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What is <3 ...... going into the doe pen by light of the moon the morning and my soon to be FF's udders can be seen clear as day and are so big and beautiful!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

they look good, happy kidding. I have a buckling out of J-Nel's SQ Donnie and Dragonfly IH Araya Hope.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I sold Donnie to Tisie before I moved to TX


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sending happy kidding vibes to you!! They look great....and full of doelings!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We are starting  Hopefully babies from versace by Saturday afternoon  I am so stinking excited. I traded a doeling from Versace - so i am praying for twin doelings so that I can keep one - this is my Veronica (now owned by Kylee - KW Farms) and my boy Teki daughter. She is a Kingwood Granddaughter. She is bred to Midas - my boy that is Gypsy Moon Mornign Mystique x Dragonfly Mighty King Asa.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Versace's ligs are all but gone ... can you say Midnight checks - UGH!. I will check her once or twice through the night - but really hoping for tomorrow during the day


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

went to bed at 9 last night - midnight check good - 3 am check - good - 6 am check good ... it is now 8 am, having a cup of coffee, and then out to milk, feed, and check versace .... should be getting close


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Think Versace is contracting???


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Ummmm i would say yes, and wow look at that udder


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

A couple hours ago


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a FF - dam is Lost Valley Veronica (sold her to KW Farms before moving) and my buck - Proctor hill farm BO TeKillYa


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!! Udders looking great too!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

SLR D WitchCraft and J-Nels ER Delight will be kidding this weekend --- eeeek


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Delight and Witch are in the kidding stall together - ligs are low/leaving ... Babies comin this weekend  delight on left, witch on right


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We are tucked in ... Might just be starting to contract a bit .... Going to go to bed, get up at 3 to check in them - goodnight :/)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WitchCraft and Delight are in the kidding pens ... I just checked on them and contrations are going 

Witch has obviously dropped - she is baby talking - and fidgety

Delight is contracting a little and FINALLY getting lovey, which means its coming.....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

how's it going? hopefully you have babies soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope these ladies co-operate with you!!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Any news yet?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry - yes ....

Delight kidded with Triplets about 2 hours ago ... when I walked out ... one on the ground and though that she was eating a placenta ... nope, kid in the sac ... DEAD - like white not moving DEAD. Was on the phone with a friend ripped open bag and looked and was like DANG - its a doe and dead. Started chest compretions, hung up on friend and doe came back ... YEAH!!!!! Text husband .... HELP ... no response ... could feel one more in the belly. Ran to house to grab meds for the "dead" kid and came back - 2nd doeling on the ground - WOO HOO!!!!!! 

So 2 doelings 1 buckling from J-nels ER Delight x Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa *S. this is a repeat breeding from 2011 - all are black and white!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

congrats on the doelings and the buckling can't wait to see pics


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WitchCraft just kidded about 20 minutes ago with d/b twins  There is a member on here that is going to be so happy with her doeling she has been waiting 6 months for!!!


----------

